# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Wat kan ik doen tegen een zwetende kont?

## hilking

:Mad:  hoi ik ben een student van 16 jaar en ik heb last van zweet alleen op een hele rare plaats op mijn achterwerk  :EEK!:  
wat kan ik hieraan doen??
groetjes hilking

----------


## Jurgen

niets, normaal

----------


## jenneke

babypoeder

----------


## Syl"

werkt babypoeder daartegen?

----------

